# Eye Candy



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Now this is art.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Yep!!! the Sarsilmaz Bernardelli 15+1, real sexy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say that's eye candy all right. How does it shoot?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Looks good How does she dance?


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Plastic!

Ah..YuccH!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I would say that's eye candy all right. How does it shoot?


I don't know Baldy, SAS MAYHEM sent me to their site. You know I'll do anything for you and if you need to know get with SAS MAYHEM, buy one for me and send it to me soon so I can do A A+ review for you. I'd ask OMSBH44 to do it but you know how he is about plastic so that means he drive a model T and that would take him for ever.

That baby just caught my eye.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I've been in contact with Mr. Cherry of Cherry guns. I hope I'll know something in the AM. He told me that there are going to carry them, and I was put into contact with Cherry by Sarsilmaz in Turkey inquiring the purchase of any one of there pistols. So I hope to know somthinh soon. And if I do I'll pass it on to you all ASAP :smt023

Cheers


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I just got this e-mail from Mr. K Cherry

_"ALL Sarsilmaz items will be available on a special order only. Until we get a good fix on what sells we will not be stocking anything. The only items I will have will be the Sarsilmaz items. If you go to their web site, let me know which guns and which finish you are interested in and I can quote you a price.

Sincerely,

Kevin Cherry"_

So I'm going to send him a list today to see what the costs are for the firearms.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I sent a e mail to Cherry today and asked for prices on these 5.

BERNARDELLİ
BERNARDELLİ COMPACT
K2
KAMA LONG
KAMA SPORT


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Well I jut got this e from Mr Kevin



> We can surely get the guns but, right now, we are not stocking anything. We are accepting orders and, when we have 30 or 40 pieces accumulated, they will ship the guns to us. Otherwise, it becomes too expensive.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Kevin


Right now I'm trying to get the part numbers then he can get us some prices.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

they have the SARSILMAZ HANCER 9MM at academy in Austin for $399.00


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*I dunno.*

Last week our wonderful congress did something stupid.

They condemned Turkey for something that happened over 150 years ago.

Turkey has recalled their ambassador, so officially, there is no diplomatic relations. In addition, Turkey is talking about invading Iraq to get rid of the Kurds, which will put us in a direct shooting war!!

Point is, there may not be any Turkish pistols coming into the country!!!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

denfoote said:


> Last week our wonderful congress did something stupid.
> 
> They condemned Turkey for something that happened over 150 years ago.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I just called GWB and told him there are WMD hidden in all the Turkey's firearms and send in the troops and bring these back here.

I'm making a joke because I'm very fond of our president.


----------

